# Brauche dringend eure hilfe ( Banner )



## wildepferde (11. August 2005)

wer kann mir erklähren wie man eine Banner in einer Homepage macht   
oder wer macht mir einen banner   
habe daheim kein internet  bin im internet-caffee
bitte hilft mir

lg wildepferde


----------



## Peter Klein (11. August 2005)

Hallo, ich denke mal das du dich hier im Forum geirrt hast.

Und bitte auf die Rechtschreibung achten! reine Kleinschreibung ist hier nicht gerne gesehen   

Steht alles in der Niquette drin.

Peter


----------



## cameeel (11. August 2005)

Naja kann ja jemand ins HTML Forum verschieben...

   Einen Banner kannst du mit Photoshop (oder Paint ) erstellen.

   Einbinden kannst du den Banner wie eine normale Grafik:

```
<html>
   ...
   ...
   <img src='banner.gif' style='width:800px; height:150px; border:none;' alt='Banner'>
   ...
   ...
   </html>
```
 
   PS: Wenn du HTML noch nicht kannst will ich dir mein Tutorial empfehlen, der Link dazu befindet sich im Anhang 


   MfG
   cAm3eel


----------

